# MAC - Packed To Go - April 2011



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

Place all your *Packed To Go* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





 
	Check out the *Packed To Go Discussion *for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs! 
MAC Packed to Go Travel Sets


----------

